# New Commuter Buildup In Process



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

I've been wanting to build up a 'commuter specific' build for a while to lug my stuff to and from work, and have it double for riding on the crushed
limestone bicycle paths that extends hundreds of miles in Missouri(Katy Trail, formerly MKT Rail Line), along with other light touring. Here is my Bill of Materials:

*Component* *Model*
Frame Soma Double Cross
Fork Pro Bikegear
Headset Origin 8
Cable Stops Shimano Shift Boss Flat Barrel Stops
Stem Marin(100mm)
Handlebars FSA Omega Compact
Bar Tape Fizik Handlebar Tape(black)
Expander Enve
Brake stud light mount Problem Solvers
Brakes	TRP CX9
Shifters	105
Chain	105
Front derailleur	105
Bottom bracket	105
Crankset	105
Rear derailleur	105
Cassette	105
Rims	HED Belgium 2
Spokes	Wheelsmith
Hubs	6800 Ultegra
Tires	Lit 360
Pedals	Shimano PD-T240
Seatpost clamp	Thomson(30mm)
Seatpost	Race Face Ride XC
Saddle	WTB Rocket V
Rear light	B&M 4D Toplight Permanent
Front light(2)	Philips SafeRide Version 2
Front fender	SKS X-board(downtube mounted)
Rear fender	SKS X-Blade Dirtboard Fender(maybe)
Rack	Ibera Pakrak Touring Carrier Plus
Top bag	Ibera PakRak Commuter Quick Release Trunk Bag
Panniers	Ibera Clip-On Quick-Release Panniers
​
I already had about half of these components. Unfortunately, not most of the expensive ones. Frame, wheel set, carrier, luggage bags, fenders, brakes, shifters, and a few other less expensive items. I just received the frame last week, and here's a couple of pics. BTW, these aren't the wheels. They're still being built up.







I should have all of the rest of the components in about a week. I'll update progress then.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice build, but the front hub should be a dynamo. Light forever... regardless of when you last charged the batteries.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

PdxMark said:


> Nice build, but the front hub should be a dynamo. Light forever... regardless of when you last charged the batteries.


Yeah, if you're putting two headlights on the thing, a dynamo would be worth it.


----------



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

kjdhawkhill said:


> Yeah, if you're putting two headlights on the thing, a dynamo would be worth it.


Yeah, I know. I was seriously considering it, but in the end I decided to go with this since I already had 1 SafeRide and my commute is a little less than 13 miles each way. However, this is my first season with the SafeRide in winter, and I was a little surprised how fast the batteries drained below 15 degrees F(Using the Panasonic 2550 Eneloop Pro). When I ride for more than a couple hours when it's really cold, I do have to supplement with a couple of Urban 550's on the drops.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Dang, TWO Philips Saferide lights? I run with just one and it's too bright for most riding so I run it on low most of the time. But what I want to know is how and what did you use to mount those likes like that?


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

If your Double Cross is anything like the one I got, take it to your shop and have them face the BB and headtube, and chase the threads. All the threads, even the little shifter boss ones. The BB threads were coated with some kind of black frame protectant, the rack and RD threads were painted, and the boss threads had the undercoating stuff as well as leftover sandblasting grit, or some such stuff.

Love that color though. I wish they offered that in the disc version.


----------



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

froze said:


> Dang, TWO Philips Saferide lights? I run with just one and it's too bright for most riding so I run it on low most of the time. But what I want to know is how and what did you use to mount those likes like that?


The main reason for 2 headlights is to be seen easier. When I have 2 L&M Urbans on my road bike on the drops cars have no problem seeing me. When I run 1 SafeRide only on the same bike on low, I do. 2 lights spaced apart in motion are easier for drivers to see. 

Problem Solvers sells a Brake Stud Installation Kit. http://problemsolversbike.com/files/tech/Brake_Light_Mount_Inst.pdf


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

dwl said:


> The main reason for 2 headlights is to be seen easier. When I have 2 L&M Urbans on my road bike on the drops cars have no problem seeing me. When I run 1 SafeRide only on the same bike on low, I do. 2 lights spaced apart in motion are easier for drivers to see.
> 
> Problem Solvers sells a Brake Stud Installation Kit. http://problemsolversbike.com/files/tech/Brake_Light_Mount_Inst.pdf


I run with two lights myself so I understand what you're saying I was just surprised about the 2 Philips. I run one Philip on the bar and then I use a Cygolite Mitycross 480 on the helmet which is most of the time on flash mode unless I'm on a dark road or path. I find the flash mode attracts more attention then a steady light and with it being on the helmet I can point it at cars driver side windshield or driver side window and then they really notice me.

Thanks for the link, I have a touring bike I may do that with.


----------

